# Flourite black sand mixed with plain sand?



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

What would flourite black sand look like if it was mixed with regular silica sand (pool filter sand)? I'm having trouble visualizing this and I don't have any flourite, does anyone have a picture or can you mix a little bit and take one?

I want a plantable substrate when I get my new 120 but I don't want to spend the money for the 6 bags of flourite or whatever I'd need. I'd rather get 2-3 bags and mix it with something cheap or that I already have.


----------

